

Will There Be a DDR5? - nkurz
http://semiengineering.com/will-there-be-a-ddr5/

======
mikhailt
One begs the question, can companies like Apple with complete vertical
integration leap other companies by taking advantages of these newer
technologies, even if it is more expensive?

Also, are HBM and HCM available to be used now or are they still in
development? The article suggests they are available now.

------
marak830
Thankyou for the link, an ibteresting read. Ill have todo a lot of follow up
reading now :-)

